# Degassers: Wine Wand vs. Mix-Stir vs. Fizz-X



## Chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm about to order myself a degasser/stirrer. I'm considering the Wine Wand, the Mix-Stir, and the Fizz-X (stainless steel shaft models where available). All seem like good tools, but I have to pick one.

Those of you who have first-hand knowledge of any or all, please offer your opinion.

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## IQwine (Apr 3, 2009)

Wine Wand by Winexpert
here's a third choice and my favorite. 
Ask George.

Just another toy .... I mean useful tool


----------



## Chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, add the Wine Wand to the review/discussion list.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the Fizz-X but until now have never seen the Wine wand but looks like it would break fast to me but we'll see I guess.


----------



## NEBama (Apr 4, 2009)

The fizz-x its indestructable and will last a lifetime.AL


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

Get the metal shaftwand with detachable paddles. The plastic shaft onestends to break. Just from my experience.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 4, 2009)

tepe said:


> Get the metal shaftwand with detachable paddles. The plastic shaft onestends to break. Just from my experience.</font>



I assume you're referring to the Mix-Stir product?


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

I assume you're referring to the Mix-Stir product?
[/QUOTE] 


Yes. They go under a few different names. I bought the plastic shaft one and it broke. So pay a little more so you don't have to buy it again. The paddles are also replaceable.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 8, 2009)

Wade and NEBama,

Are you satisfied with your Fizz-X as a mixer, as well as a degasser?

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2009)

I am! Love the metal shaft .


----------



## NEBama (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes I'm very satisfied the stainless shaft and uhmw stirring arms are a snap to clean and virtually indestructable.AL


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is what I use. The one on the bottom SS w/removeable paddles the one on the top will break where the metal shaft goes into the plastic. 











<CENTER>
<H1>





</H1></CENTER>


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe this is the one tepe is referring to. It is available in both stainless and plastic shafts..


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep thats the one just SS
I guess the picture didnt come out


----------



## ASAI (Apr 9, 2009)

I think WORTH mentioning; the Plastic Shaft One works GREAT when used to mix/stir/degass wine or like kind liquids.
It has been reported to not last long when used for a pry bar, step stool, or to knock holes in the bottoms of glass carboys.


----------

